# IPv6 & if_bridge



## jimmyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm new to freeBSD and am trying to setup a 'middlebox' to allow me to shape both IPv4 and IPv6 traffic going through the machine using ipfw & dummynet.

I have configured two interfaces with both IPv4 and IPv6 addresses, and added them to an if_bridge.

IPv4 traffic gets through without any difficulty with appropraite delay added. IPv6 traffic enters via the incoming interface but is unable "to cross the bridge". - I can ping the interfaces(from a directly attached network) and the returned packets show the delay added by dummynet.

IPv6 forwarding has been set and IPv6 gateway enabled.

AS I'm new to freeBSD I presume I'm missing some setting for IPv6.

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------

